# 1999 Altima trunk release lever



## marinebiogeek (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been searching for a replacement trunk/fuel door release lever with no luck. Any ideas of where to find one?


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Have you tried:

Auto Recycling On-Line :: Used auto parts locating system


----------

